# Has anyone gotten Diarrhea from Diflucan?



## Maui (Dec 20, 2002)

I have IBS-D and was prescribed Diflucan from my Gyn. I read that Diarrhea is a common side effect with Diflucan. Has anyone with IBS-D used Diflucan and been safe from the dreaded D. I have to take one pill for two days. Please help!Thanks!


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

I only got a small headache from Difflcucan, but we all react differently. Good luck.


----------

